# 32,000-40,000 Baht?



## A90

Hey everyone,

I have been searching the internet for TEFL jobs in Thailand and came across a job from a school named True Education International (still in the process of researching it but the site is in Thai and I have been having some problems finding info) and the are offering pay of 32,000-40,000 baht/m and are located in Onnut area. Now, I have read on some other sites that you need at least 35,000 to "survive" in Bangkok and others that say you can live well on 35,000. So I have two quick questions.

1. As someone who drinks only once in a blue moon, is not really into clubbing, and is looking for a 1 bedroom (would live in a studio though) apartment and wants to be able to have the AC going all the time, and is heading over for mainly academic/life experience purposes. Would I be able to live off of this type of pay in a safe neighborhood in Bangkok?

2. Has anybody here who is local to Bangkok heard of this school or this neighborhood?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## gino

*อ่อนนุช*

On Nut (อ่อนนุช)is the station at the southeast end of the current BTS system, which makes it somewhat convenient from many areas of Bangkok. I don’t know anything about the neighborhood or the school. There is a site called TEFL School Reviews, but I didn’t find any reviews of this school. Many of the TEFL sites, including ajarn.com, have various cost of living features and articles which may be helpful and informative. 

You need to read the ads carefully, as some can be misleading. Schools will average into monthly wage figures completion and merit bonuses that aren’t payable until a year in the future. One school has fifty-five-minute classes and only pays teachers for actual teaching minutes, but multiplies the wage by 60/55 and advertises a higher rate than they actually pay.


----------



## Serendipity2

A90 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have been searching the internet for TEFL jobs in Thailand and came across a job from a school named True Education International (still in the process of researching it but the site is in Thai and I have been having some problems finding info) and the are offering pay of 32,000-40,000 baht/m and are located in Onnut area. Now, I have read on some other sites that you need at least 35,000 to "survive" in Bangkok and others that say you can live well on 35,000. So I have two quick questions.
> 
> 1. As someone who drinks only once in a blue moon, is not really into clubbing, and is looking for a 1 bedroom (would live in a studio though) apartment and wants to be able to have the AC going all the time, and is heading over for mainly academic/life experience purposes. Would I be able to live off of this type of pay in a safe neighborhood in Bangkok?
> 
> 2. Has anybody here who is local to Bangkok heard of this school or this neighborhood?
> 
> Thanks for any info.



A90,

You should be able to find someone who works for them since they apparently employ English speakers - which includes the English [some anyway ] Yanks, Kiwis, Aussies and South Africans who speak English. Probably wouldn't include Indians [although there are more English speaking Indians than the rest of the world combined- or those from the Philippines.

Why would you go to a tropical country to live when you want your AC on all the time? Much/most of your time you'll not be in an AC environment. Anyway, just a thought. 

Serendipity2


----------



## gino

*On the other hand ...*



Serendipity2 said:


> A90,
> 
> Why would you go to a tropical country to live when you want your AC on all the time? Much/most of your time you'll not be in an AC environment. Anyway, just a thought.
> 
> Serendipity2


 ... if one insists on running the air conditioning constantly, it would make even less sense to move to a cold climate.


----------

